# Best area of Girona to live



## iarmst

Hi everyone,

I know this is a rather subjective post but I am looking for opinions on the 'nicest' area of Girona town to live. I know Girona is generally safe so that is not really an issue. Somewhere close to parks (for my dog) that has good quality apartments, not too built up where the apartments are on top of each other. I realise there are quite a few new builds in town, south of the river; that looks appealing to me.

Thanks, Ian


----------



## bertuela

Hello Ian,

I wonder if you found that ideal place in Girona to live? I may be looking for something very similar to you... parks for my dog, quiet and not too built up... I read about the monct juit area, although you need the car for every basic, it seems just opposite that area, on the other side of the river, is the Demensa, and looks quite ideal..


----------



## iarmst

Hi there. I have kept doing research and Devesa looks to be the best area as it has the large park, apartments have parking, and it is walk-able to the old town. I actually also do like the old town (barri vell), but only if it's closer to the river and not stuck down one of the small streets.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bertuela

it does... actually, is it easy to rent with a pet? here in Ireland... you pretty much can't...

Also, please... tell me... do aparments have swimming pool? (shared, I know.. but.. do they?


----------



## iarmst

Hi. Renting with pets is easier in Spain in my experience. I have rented in Valencia and Barcelona with no issues. It's on a case by case basis really. Usually I find if the apartment has wooden floors then the landlords are much less likely to rent the apartments to someone with pets. But, I think it's certainly not like it is in Ireland where the landlords can pick and choose tenants due to demand.

Lots of newer apartments outside of town have communal pools. The closer to town, the fewer there are. Houses outside of Girona tend to have pools too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bertuela

hello Ian,

Are you still living in girona? You have been kind enough previously, answering my questions, so here I am again..

I feel it may sound silly, but.. i was in for a right shock when I found out the tenant gets to pay a full month rent fee to the letting agent!! as fees!! I have been crazy looking at apartments, mainly in idealista and habitaclia, but wonder, if you did rent in Girona, and with a pet, what way did you go about it? I will be arriving in a couple of weeks, and have accommodation for another couple of weeks, but ... gotta get sorted...

All help and advice welcome

Berta


----------



## iarmst

*Fees*



bertuela said:


> hello Ian,
> 
> Are you still living in girona? You have been kind enough previously, answering my questions, so here I am again..
> 
> I feel it may sound silly, but.. i was in for a right shock when I found out the tenant gets to pay a full month rent fee to the letting agent!! as fees!! I have been crazy looking at apartments, mainly in idealista and habitaclia, but wonder, if you did rent in Girona, and with a pet, what way did you go about it? I will be arriving in a couple of weeks, and have accommodation for another couple of weeks, but ... gotta get sorted...
> 
> All help and advice welcome
> 
> Berta


Hi Berta,

I'm afraid you're correct. In Spain the charge to rent a flat anywhere is usually one month to the agent, two months deposit, and one month in advance. That means you need in most cases four months rent before you move in. The agent fee of one month is only waived if you get an apartment direct from the owner. That is just the way it works.

I have not moved to Girona yet. I am deciding between Barcelona and Girona, with the former probably winning out. But not completely made up my mind yet.

Good luck with your search. The good thing is rental prices in Girona, from what I see, are quite cheap (compared to Barcelona and Madrid).

Ian


----------

